# is it possible to connect a mobile broadband usb key to a wireless hub



## kpj17 (5 Nov 2008)

have reasonable ( ha ha ) reception in one spot in the house  was wondering if it was possible to connect the little key into a hub and thus roam around the house with the laptop... or would that be too good to be true


----------



## Pique318 (5 Nov 2008)

Afraid you're talking about 2 different things here.
Wireless connections are from a wireless router in your house for example (or locations with 'WiFi' advertised) to a laptop/desktop equipped with a wireless card (802.11a/b/g/n writted on the specs of the computer)

The mobile broadband keys (from 3, O2 & Vodafone) work on the 3G mobile networks (originally used by 3G-enabled mobile phones).

If you have a landline-based broadband connection, keep it. It's generally much faster and more reliable than the 3G signals which (like all mobile phone signals) are based on signals from masts somewhere (probably the local exchange or some high building/ground). Move the wireless router to somewhere else if the wireless signal is weak on the computer and it should solve the problem.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Nov 2008)

D'oh, just re-read your post and now I see that my previous reply is not what you asked....sorry !

In answer to your previous question...I don't know, but I doubt it. Worth a try though if you can get it for a months trial. How's the 3G signal where you live ?


----------



## jhegarty (5 Nov 2008)

I use a Linksys WRT54G3G with vodafone for just that purpose....


I don't know if there is an for 3/O2....


----------



## FutureProof (5 Nov 2008)

you can but i think you need a specialist one to do the job


----------



## kpj17 (5 Nov 2008)

thanks for that, no dont have broadband enabled landline - if only - cant even get an actual line if i wanted one,it would be one of those arial thingys, cant get wireless broadband without cutting trees down, but nothing i can do if someone elses trees are in the way, not sure about satellite, there seem to be some reasonable deals but the speeds seem fairly poor, so ive been playing around with someone elses 3 mobile  usb key stick thing and its reasonable at times  although as said before only in one location and only at certain times. will probably try to test an 02 one as well  have already tried vodafone with no luck at all, if i could work it via a hub, and it sounds like maybe thats possible  then that would do for a while until we check out the satellite options ( looking to work from home eventually and will need decent broadband )


----------



## Towger (5 Nov 2008)

I don't think so. 

Those USB broadband ‘yokes’ seem to use drivers on the PC to emulate a Serial port (RS232/UART), so work like an old fashioned MODEM rather than an ethernet connection. Some routers (hubs) have USB ports, but these have built in drivers to access USB devices which are 'mass storage devices'. So unless you are an accomplished Linux firmware hacker (in the old sense) I would forget it. It should be possible to set up the device on one PC and share the internet connection too all others on the 'Network' whether is it Wired or Wireless. 

What about this option 

[broken link removed]

Q1: How long of a cable can I use to connect my device?
A1: In practice, the USB specification limits the length of a cable between full speed devices to 5 meters (a little under 16 feet 5 inches). For a low speed device the limit is 3 meters (9 feet 10 inches).


----------



## kpj17 (5 Nov 2008)

yeah i was just looking at that and it might be an option , just curious  has anyone had any experience of satellite broadband.. good or bad and with which providers.


----------



## govinda (5 Nov 2008)

Hi

Check out www.dovado.com/umr - its exactly what you need; will allow you to connect most of the modems 3, o2 and Vodafone are selling in Ireland and distribute the signal over Wi-Fi throughout your home.
I don't have a connection with the company, just a very happy customer using it with an E270 modem on o2 in Meath where I can't get a DSL service.

Hope that helps!


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Nov 2008)

Handy gadget.


----------



## Towger (6 Nov 2008)

govinda said:


> Check out [broken link removed] - its exactly what you need


 
That looks as if it will do the job. If there is a demand, there is a market


----------



## kpj17 (6 Nov 2008)

thanks for that govinda, that looks like exactly what im after, looking into it now


----------



## DOVADO (7 Nov 2008)

Greetings folks,

This is the DOVADO Support Team.

We're here to answer any questions you may have on the USB Mobile Broadband Router (UMR).

Just to give you some pointers, the UMR is capable of hosting any USB modem listed here: [broken link removed]

As it has 4 LAN ports and 802.11b/g WLAN, it also has a WAN port for backup-line purposes. You can set the priority over which interface should be the primary, and which should be the secondary (USB or WAN).

More information and videos are available on [broken link removed]

You can also sign up for firmware updates (which we post regularly) on [broken link removed]

If you have any specific technical questions you'd like to take up with us directly, you can do so by emailing us at support@dovado.com and we'll help you out as soon as possible.

Thank you very much,

Team DOVADO


----------



## romahony (18 Nov 2008)

on a mac this can be done by internet sharing over wifi. haven't heard of similar on windows


----------



## DOVADO (4 Mar 2009)

*DOVADO UMR 3.0 firmware now available!*

Hello all!

And here it is: Firmware 3.0, at last.

Loaded with new features, and a few tips-and-tricks you can read on our support page.

Come and get it: [broken link removed]

If any issues arise, please email us at support@dovado.com instead of taking them up here, so we can follow up quickly, otherwise we might miss your posting.

Thank you,

Team DOVADO


----------

